# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Ασθένειες -  Τραυματισμοί στα Ιθαγενή >  λευκο εξογκωμενο εντερο σε καρδερινα

## kostas salonika

καλησπερα παιδια....μια καρδερινα μου εχει λευκο εξογκωμενο εντερο τι να δωσω??
[IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG]

----------


## jk21

ειναι θολα .αν ειναι διογκωμενο κυριως στο κεντρο και προς αριστερα ,τοτε μαλλον ειναι κοκκιδια και θες ειτε cosumix ,ειτε συνδιασμο baycox με καποια αντιβιωση γιατι αναπτυσσονται και δευτερογενη μικροβια (το cosumix αρκει γιατι ειναι και αντιβιωση και κοκκιδιοστατικο )

αν δεν εχεις κανενα τοτε πες μου αν εχεις esb3 ή αν βρισκεις σε φαρμακειο cotrim σιροπι

αν ομως ειναι διογκωμενο κυριως προς τα δεξια οπως βλεπεις φοβαμαι και για μεγαμπακτηρια και θες fungustatine καψουλα των 150 mg απο φαρμακειο

----------


## kostas salonika

Νομιζω παει προς τα δεξια και στο κεντρο...Εsb3 εχω Baycox  περιμενω να ερθει..

----------


## jk21

δωσε esb3   1 γρ στο μισο λιτρο νερου για 5 μερες ,κενο 3 με βιταμινες και αλλες 5 επαναληψη ,

αλλα θα παρεις αμεσα απο φαρμακειο καψουλα των 150 mg fungustatine απο φαρμακειο .θα σου στειλω με πμ πως θα την διαλυσεις στο νερο και θα δινεις στο στομα για 10 μερες συνεχομενα

δες τι φοβαμαι

*Μegabacteria - Macrorhabdus Ornithogaster - Avian Gastric Yeast*

----------


## kostas salonika

Καλησπερα παιδια...σημερινη φωτο της κοιλιας...εδωσα 5 μερες Esb3 και σημερα ξεκινησα πολυβιταμινη για 3ης μερες και μετα παλη Esb3 να πω πως το πουλακι το βλεπω καλητερα..τωρα σας ακουω..
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## jk21

Με τον κωστα ειχαμε επικοινωνια πριν 2 ημερες ,βλεποντας την πορεια του πουλιου και μια φωτο που μου απομακρυνε την υποψια για μεγαμπακτηρια ,αφου δεν υπηρχε διογκωση δεξια ,αλλα διαγωνια που εδειχνε καθαρα εντεριτιδα .Ετσι του ειπα να μην δωσει fungustatine αλλα να συνεχισει το esb3 μεχρι να βρει baycox και παραλληλα να δωσει augmentin ,ωστε να καλυφθει η περιπτωση η εντεριτιδα να μην ειναι απο κοκκιδια ,αλλα απο μικροβιο 

δεν ξερω αν το πουλι δειχνει πια πιο ευδιαθετο ,αλλα η κοιλια δεν εχει εικονα σημαντικης βελτιωσης .Κωστα δοθηκε το augmentin οπως ειπαμε; αν ναι ποτε ξεκινησες;

----------


## kostas salonika

Καλησπέρα....δίνω το augmentin 0,25 την ημέρα και σήμερα ήταν η 2η μέρα...δεν ξέρω αμα το πίνει όλο...baycox πείρα σήμερα τηλέφωνο και μετά απο μια βδομάδα που το παρηγγειλα πείρα και μου λέει το στείλαμε σήμερα Παρασκευή η Δευτέρα θα το έχεις...

----------


## jk21

να διευκρινισω για να μην γινει καποια παρανοηση ,οτι 0.25 ml ειναι ποσοτητα συγκεκριμενου διαλυματος augmentin και οχι αδιαλυτο το φαρμακο 

τη διαλυση Κωστα ,να μην την αναφερεις δημοσια ,γιατι για φαρμακα (και ανθρωπινης χρησης )  που δεν υπαρχει δημοσια αναφορα δοσολογιας δοσμενης  απο γιατρο ,θα ηθελα να μην υπαρχει 

οκ ειναι νωρις για την αντιβιωση να δειξει αμεσως .θα ηθελα φωτο αν γινεται 1 φορα καθε μερα

----------


## kostas salonika

Οκ δεν θα ξανά συμβεί...αύριο υπάρχει περίπτωση να πάρω baycox απο έναν φίλο ...αμα πάρω να δώσω;;
θα ανεβάζω κάθε μέρα φωτό ...

----------


## jk21

να συμπληρωθουν οι 3 μερες με βιταμινες χωρις esb3 και επιπλεον μερες με augmentin και αν δεν εχει υπαρξει περαιτερω βελτιωση στα εντερα ,ναι να δωσεις baycox

----------


## kostas salonika

[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
σημερινη φωτο

----------


## jk21

δεν μπορω να καταλαβω ,τι ειναι αυτο το λευκο που εχει κατακλυσει την κοιλια  .... 

δεν βλεπω βελτιωση 

οταν τελειωσει η πρωτη αγωγη esb3 και παρει τουλαχιστον ενα 5νθημερο augmentin χωρις βελτιωση ,τοτε η επαναληψη με baycox αλλα ισως και η παραλληλη χρηση fungustatine ειναι επιβεβλημενη ,αν δεν ερθεις σε επαφη με πτηνιατρο ,μηπως τουλαχιστον σε μικροσκοπιο επιβεβαιωσει τα κοκκιδια

----------


## ninos

Αιμάτωμα λογικά δεν έχει. Ίσως την δεύτερη επανάληψη να την έκανα με baycox αντί esb και μετά θα παρακολουθουσα απλά το πουλί.

Απλά πρόσεχε μην πέσεις σε φαύλο κύκλο φαρμάκων που μόνο κακό θα κάνουν.

----------


## kostas salonika

Τώρα περιμένω 2 μέρες να πάρει πολύ βιταμίνη θα το αλλάξω κλουβί να μπει σε πεντακάθαρο και αποστειρωμένο...το baycox θα το έχω αύριο αμα δεν δώ μέχρι Τρίτη αποτελέσματα θα το παω στην ΑΠΘ

----------


## jk21

αν το πουλι παει συχνα στην ταιστρα και δειχνει οτι κατι εχει ,ξεκινα το baycox και πριν δωσεις επαρκως βιταμινες (χωρις να δινεις και αυτες παραλληλα ) ,μολις το παρεις στα χερια σου .Δεν μου αρεσει η κοιλια του ,ωστε να καθυστερεις .Το augmentin να το συνεχισεις εστω 5νθημερο

----------


## kostas salonika

Baycox τι δοσολογία;;

----------


## jk21

0.2 ml στα 100 ml νερου (2 ml στο λιτρο ) 

ομως αν το πουλι ειναι κουρνιασμενο και δεν πινει ,θα ειδοποιησεις για δοσολογια χορηγησης στο στομα

----------


## kostas salonika

καλησπερα παιδια...σημερινη φωτο απο το πουλι 
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## kostas salonika

Και αλλο προβλημα πουλι που ηταν στην ιδια κλουβα προτου να καταλαβω οτι το αρσενικο ηταν αρρωστο σημερα δεν το ειδα καλα και το αλλο και να μια φωτο...εδωσα σημερα baycox καλα που ηρθε..
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## jk21

baycox και ο Θεος βοηθος ... οι κοιλιες ειναι χαλια 
αν δεν υποχωρησει και με αυτο ,τοτε θα δωσεις και fungustatine αν και για κοκκιδια δειχνουν και οχι μεγαμπακτηρια ή καποια μικροβιακη λοιμωξη ,ομως με cosumix και augmentin (κυριως αυτο ) να μην κανει τιποτα ,χλωμο το βλεπω 

μειωσε την υγρασια στο χωρο

δωσε υπερεπαρκεια τροφης 

Κωστα για να υπαρχει επεκταση του προβληματος ή συνυπαρχουν σε χωρο και το υποστρωμα δεν αλλαζει καθε μερα  ή κατι αλλαξε προσφατα στην εκτροφη σου και τα εχει επηρεασει 

αυτα ειναι νεα πουλια στην εκτροφη; 

επισης (γνωριζοντας οτι την βοηθεια για την ασθενεια τους θα συνεχισεις σαφεστατα να την εχεις ) τα πουλια ειναι εκτροφης σιγουρα ;

----------


## jk21

βαλε 0.25 ml baycox στα 100 νερου και ψαξε για konakion αμπουλες βιτ κ σε φαρμακεια και ριχνε μεσα στην 100αρα  καπου 6 σταγονες καθε μερα ,γιατι ειδικα στο νεο πουλακι ,υπαρχει σαφης αιμοραγια στα τριχοειδη αιμοφορα αγγεια

----------


## ninos

Καλησπέρα,

έχεις πρόβλημα κοκκιδίωσης που είναι σύνηθες φαινόμενο την εποχή αυτή. Θα πρέπει να ξεκινήσεις άμεσα θεραπεία και πολύ καθαριότητα του κλουβιού απο κουτσουλιές. Εαν υπάρχει δυνατότητα, να τα μεταφέρεις σε εσωτερικό χώρο. Αυτό που θα τα βοηθήσει πραγματικά πάρα πολύ. Τέλος, να έχεις στο νου σου πως εάν δεν καταπολεμήσεις την "αιτία", πάντα θα επανεμφανίζονται.

----------


## kostas salonika

Τα πουλια ειναι 100% εκτροφεις ειναι δικα μου πουλια..ειναι του 13 πουλια.δεν εχω αλαξει τιποτα παντα τα ιδια εκανα...υγρασια στον χωρο 51%...να δωσω και στο 1ο το πουλι baycox τωρα η να τελειοση η αγωγη με πολυβιταμινη?

----------


## jk21

baycox αμεσα και στα δυο και konakion και στα δυο το συντομοτερο δυνατον 

ασε το augmentin να ειναι καθαρο baycox στην ποτιστρα .ετσι και αλλιως εχεις δωσει καποιες μερες και επρεπε να ειχε φερει αποτελεσμα 

αν δεν πινουν μονα τους νερο ,θα πρεπει αναγκαστικα να δοθει στο στομα 

δινε μονο σπορους αλλα επαρκεστατο μιγμα .οχι πολυβιταμινη πριν τελειωσουν 5 μερες baycox

----------


## kostas salonika

ωραια δινω και στα 2 baycox 2ml στο λιτρο...σταματαω το augmentin και την πολυβιταμινη

----------


## jk21

2μισυ στο λιτρο 

0.25 στα 100

----------


## kostas salonika

Πείρα κονάκιον σε αμπούλες αύριο το πρωί θα βάλω και στα 2 πουλιά 6 σταγόνες σε 100ml νερό μαζί με baycox στην ίδια ποτιστρα

----------


## kostas salonika

Καλησπερα παιδια...Εδωσα ειδη 5 μερες Baycox μαζι με κονακιον και σημερα αρχισα πολυβιταμινι για 3ης μερες και μετα αλλες 5 μερες baycox θα δωσω...να πω στο 1ο πουλακι οτι ακομα αυτο το λευκο εντερω  παραμενη αλλα δεν ειναι τοσο εντονο οσο ηταν...το 2ο πουλακι αρχιζει να καθαριζει και ειναι πολυ καλητερα..θα ανεβασω σε 2 μερες φωτο που θα τα ξανα ελενξω γιατι δεν θελω να τα ποιανω καθε μερα..

----------


## jk21

σε αυτο που δειχνει οτι εχει προβλημα ακομα ,αν τυχον δεις επειδεινωση της συμπεριφορας του ,θα δωσεις αμεσα baycox και πριν την ημερα εναρξης επαναληπτικης δοσης .Θα πας επισης σιγουρα και σε τριτη επαναληπτικη μετα απο κενο 3 με 5 ημερων απο το τελος της δευτερης επαναληπτικης ,αρκει να εχεις εμφανη σημαδια περαιτερω βελτιωσης με την δευτερη δοση

----------


## kostas salonika

καλησπερα παιδια...να πω πως το πουλακι σημερα δεν το ειδα καλα 2η μερα απο την στιγμη που σταματησα το baycox για πολυβιταμινι...να πω πως μαλλον αρχισε διαρροια γιατι τα φτερα γυρω απο την περοχη ειναι λερομενα..
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## jk21

μην το καθυστερεις ! ξεκινα αμεσα baycox !!!!

αν ειναι χαλια και δεν πινει κανονικα νερο ,τοτε διαλυεις 0.25 ml baycox σε 12.5 ml νερο μονο και απο αυτο δινεις  0.25 ml το πρωι και αλλο τοσο το απογευμα ,μονο στο στομα 

αν δειξει να μην υποχωρει ελαχιστα εστω στο διημερο ,τοτε θα δωσεις fungustatine 

το αλλο πως παει; εχει ξεπρηστει τελειως;

----------


## jk21

ή μαλλον δωσε σιγουρα baycox οπως σου περιεγραψα στο στομα και σου στελνω δοσολογια για fungustatine να βαλεις στην ποτιστρα αμεσα 

Ολα αυτα εχοντας σαν δεδομενο οτι εχει εκτος απο αντικοκκιδιακο ,δοθει και αντιβιωση augmentin χωρις κανενα αποτελεσμα  ,κατι που εν πολλοις αποκλειει μικροβιο

----------


## kostas salonika

καλησπερα παιδια...σημερα τελειωσε η μερα της πολυβιταμινες και εδωσα παλη baycox για αλλες 5 μερες παλη μαζι με κονακιον..κ.δημητρη θα περιμενω 2 μερες για το fungustatin μιας και εχω αδεια και θα ειμαι σπιτι για να μπορω να δινω πρωι βραδη..το πουλακι πινει κανονικα απο την ποτιστρα..να πω πως εδωσα προληπτικα και αστα αλλα πουλια baycox (πρωτη φορα δινω προληπτικα) για τον λογο αυξημενης υγρασιας λογο οτι βρεχει ολη μερα..

----------


## ninos

Και εδώ πολύ υγρασία.Στην μπαλκόνι μου σήμερα έγραφε 90% υγρασία.

----------


## kostas salonika

καληπσερα παιδια...σημερινη φωτο απο τα πουλια..1η αρσενικο το πρωτο πουλακι και 2η το δευτερο πουλακι..Το baycox συνεχίζεται για αλλες 2 μερες για να σημπληροσει τισ 5..
πουλακι 1ο.[IMG][/IMG]
πουλακι 2ο[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## jk21

το δευτερο σαν να μου φαινεται καπως καλυτερα .το πρωτο δεν βλεπω σοβαρη βελτιωση 

μηπως ηρθε η ωρα για fungustatine;

----------


## kostas salonika

καλησπερα και παλη..θα ξεκινησει αυριο το fungustatin...σε 2 μερες που τελειωνει το baycox μπορω να το βαζω στην ποτιστρα?

----------


## jk21

ναι μπορεις αρκει να πινει κανονικα το πουλι και να μην ειναι κουρνιασμενο 

νομιζω σου εχω δωσει και διαλυση για ποτιστρα ,ετσι δεν ειναι;

----------


## kostas salonika

Ναι μου εχεις δωσει..να πω οτι το πουλακι εχω να το δω εδω και 2 μερες να το δω εστω και λιγο να φουσκωνει και να ειναι αδιαθετο...εγινε στυλακι οπως ηταν..

----------


## jk21

αυτο ειναι πολυ καλο !  ποιο ομως ; και τα δυο; το δευτερο; το πρωτο χλωμο να δειχνει καλυτερα  ... 

ισως σε αυτο να μην ξεκινουσες fungustatine αλλα μονο αν ειναι το δευτερο και μονο αν απο κοντα εχεις σαφη βελτιωση της εικονας

----------


## kostas salonika

και τα 2 εχω να τα δω κουρνιασμενα εδω και μερες...και το το πρωτο εχω να το δω ακριβως 2 μερες κουρνιασμενο η κατσουφιασμενο...καμια σχεση με την φοτο που ειχα ανεβασει ποιο πανο που ειναι στα κλαδακι και καθεται...
και με το ματι καθαρα που το ειδα σημερα το εντερω δεν το ειδα τοσο εντονο οσο της αλλες φορεςαπο που θα καταλαβω αν χρειαστη και αλλη φορα baycox και μετα απο ποσες μερες οταν τελειοσει η θεραπεια η προτη πρεπει να ξανα δωσω??

----------


## jk21

μπορει να με ξεγελα η φωτο ... ας το δουνε και τα παιδια 

ναι μετα κενο 3 ημερων ,θα δωσεις αλλες 5 ημερες

----------


## kostas salonika

3ης μέρες νερό και άλλες 5 baycox..fungustatin να δώσω αύριο για 7 μέρες;;

----------


## jk21

Κωστα αν υπαρχει εμφανης βελτιωση στα εντερα που εγω δεν βλεπω ,οχι μην τα φορτωνεις .Ομως στο πρωτο εγω δεν βλεπω βελτιωση

----------


## kostas salonika

καλησπερα παιδια..κ.δημητρη δεν επημενο γιατι δεν τα γνωριζω και τοσο καλα τα πραγματα.σημερα εδωσα πρωτη μερα Fungustatin στο στομα και σε 2 μερες που τελειωνει το baycox θα το βαλω στην ποτιστρα..αλλα μια ερωτηση να δωσω και στο 2ο πουλακι Foungustatin...?

----------


## jk21

θα εξαρτηθει απο το πως θα ειναι μολις τελειωσει το baycox .Σε εκεινο περιμενε να ερθει αυτη η στιγμη και ανεβασε φωτο αμεσως με την ληξη της αγωγης

----------


## ninos

Υπάρχει πρόβλημα εαν μπούνε και τα 2 στην ποτιστρα, ώστε να μην αγχώνεται το πουλί στην προσπάθεια πιασηματος  ?

----------


## jk21

Στελιο δεν εχω σαφη στοιχεια ,ουτε για τη μη συμβατοτητα ,ουτε για την συμβατοτητα συνυπαρξης .Εχουν δοθει στο παρελθον χωρις προβλημα σε πουλακι μια φορα σιγουρα μαζι ,αλλα αυτο δεν ειναι ασφαλες δεδομενο  .Αν ο Κωστας θελει να το ρισκαρει ....

προσπαθω να θυμηθω την περιπτωση (εσυ Στελιο ξερεις ... εχω χασει το μπουσουλα πια ... ) αλλα δεν την βρισκω 

fungustatin με cosumix ομως θυμηθηκα και ηταν δικου μας μελους ,περιπτωση που την ειχαμε δει δημοσια και με επιτυχια 

*καρδερινακι με πρησμενη κοιλια*

----------


## kostas salonika

Καλημέρα παιδιά...δίνω σήμερα 2η μέρα fungustatin στο στόμα και η θεραπεία του baycox τελειώνει αύριο...απο μεθαύριο το fungustatin θα το δίνω στην ποτιστρα αφού δεν θα υπάρχει άλλο φάρμακο στην ποτιστρα...αμα ξανά χρειάστη baycox θα τα δώσω και τα 2 στην ίδια ποτιστρα γιατί το πουλάκι το έχω στρες άρει παρά πολύ απο το πιασιμο....

----------


## kostas salonika

Να πω ότι το fungustatin το δίνω μόνο στο 1ο πουλί....στο 2 δίνω μόνο Baycox με κονάκιον...

----------


## kostas salonika

Καλησπερα παιδια...χθες τελειοσε η θεραπια του baycox..1η φωτο το 1ο πουλακι του Post και 2η φωτο το 2ο..
1η [IMG][/IMG]
2η[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## jk21

συνεχιζεις με fungustatine και στα δυο ,ενω και στα δυο θα δοθει επαναληπτικη baycox

----------


## kostas salonika

Ποτέ δίνω ξανά baycox??  Είχαμε κάποια βελτίωση;;

----------


## jk21

Kωστα στο δευτερο δειχνει πολυ καλυτερα η κοιλια ,αλλα θελω να παρει και εκεινο 

Στο πρωτο μαλλον υπαρχει βελτιωση (στην συμπεριφορα το ανεφερες και συ νομιζω ) και στη διογκωση ,αλλα ξεκαθαρα υπαρχει διαγωνια διογκωση ακομα 

μετα 3 μερες κενο ,δινεις ξανα αλλες 5 

δωσε και βιταμινες εκτος απο fungustatine αυτες τις ημερες

----------


## kostas salonika

Μπορώ να βάλω τις πολύ βιταμίνες στην ίδια ποτιστρα με το fungustatin ??

----------


## jk21

ναι .οταν θα ξαναξεκινησεις ομως baycox ,τοτε διακοπτεις

----------


## jk21

αυτο που θα δωσεις να εχει και βιτ Β6 μεσα και αν γινεται και βιτ Κ

----------


## kostas salonika

Καληπσερα παιδια...εδω και 2 μερες εχει που τελειοσε η 2η θεραπεια Baycox 5 ημερών....εδω και 2 μερες που τελειωσε δινω πολυβιταμινη...βαζω φωτο και απο τα 2 τα πουλακια..2 πρωτες φωτο το 1 πουλι του Post και η 2 επομενες το 2ο πουλι..
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]


[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## jk21

fungustatine εδωσες; ποτε τελειωσες με αυτο; η εικονα ειδικα στο πρωτο ειναι ξεκαθαρα βελτιωμενη 

Με κενο 4 ημερων χωρις baycox και παροχη βιταμινων (δηλαδη αλλες 2 πολυβιταμινη ) γνωμη μου ειναι να δωσεις αλλες 5 ημερες baycox 


θελω να μαθω ομως αν ειχες εικονα των πουλιων οταν τελειωσε το fungustatine (επρεπε να ειχαμε φωτο του τοτε ) για να δουμε αν αυτο ειναι που επηρεασε θετικα .Αν ναι ,θα χρειαστει να συνεχισεις με κεινο ή και με κεινο

----------


## kostas salonika

Καλησπέρα παιδιά ...fungustatin μπόρεσα να δώσω 5 μέρες τις 3ης μέσα στην πολυβιταμίνη και 2 στο στόμα..δεν έδωσα όλες τις μέρες που έπρεπε γιατί δεν μπορούσα να ειμαι σπίτι κάθε μέρα λόγο δουλειάς..δεν ξέρω ακριβός τι βοήθησε στα πουλιά για την βελτίωση αμα ήταν απο το fungustatin ..μπορώ να δώσω τώρα 7 μέρες fungustatin και να ξεκινήσω μετά πάλη baycox??μια διευκρίνιση το baycox πρέπει να το αλλάζω κάθε μέρα απο την ποτιστρα και να κάνω καινούριο μείγμα;;

----------


## Pidgey

Κώστα να φτιάχνεις κάθε μέρα νέο. Στις οδηγίες για τη σωστή χορήγηση του baycox αναφέρεται: "Συνιστάται να παρασκευάζεται καθημερινά, φρέσκο διάλυμα νερού με Baycox 2,5%."

----------


## jk21

σαφεστατα καθε μερα baycox νεο διαλυμα ! 

Κωστα οταν δεν ξερω τι εφερε την βελτιωση ,δεν μπορω να πω κατι εγκυρα 

Ας ξεκινησεις fungustatine και αν δεις επιδεινωση (αλλα να εχουμε ενημερωση με φωτο της κοιλιας τακτικα ) ,τοτε συνεχιζεις με baycox .Αλλιως τελειωνεις με fungustatine και αν δεν καθαρισει πληρως αυτο το λευκο που φαινεται ,τοτε θα δωσεις ξανα baycox

----------


## kostas salonika

Ξεκινάω αύριο fungustatin για 7 μέρες θα δώσω τώρα 2 μέρες με πολύ βιταμίνη και μετά σκέτο στην ποτιστρα...θα σας ενημερώνω κάθε μέρα για αλλαγή ..αμα δώ έστω κάτι παράξενο δίνω κατευθείαν baycox ..

----------


## jk21

αν θα δεις βελτιωση με fungustatine ,θα φτασεις τις 10 μερες .Οχι μονο 7

----------


## kostas salonika

Οκ..θα σας ενημερώνω ..

----------


## kostas salonika

Καλησπέρα παιδιά ...2 μέρες που τέλειοσε η θεραπεία του fungustatin και δεν είδα κάποια αλλαγή η Κοιλιά παραμένει ίδια με της τελευταίες φωτο ...να δώσω άλλες 5 μέρες baycox??

----------


## jk21

αυτη τη φορα να μην γινει το ιδιο λαθος .Να εχουμε φωτο πριν την νεα χορηγηση ,για να δω αν υπηρξε εστω και η ελαχιστη διαφοροποιηση με fungustatin .Δεν ειναι απαραιτητο να ειναι μονο κοκκιδια ή μονο καποιος μυκητας 

Αμεσως μετα εκτος εκτακτου θα συνεχισεις με baycox

----------


## kostas salonika

Τώρα να δώσω κάτι;;

----------


## jk21

Κωστα η δικια μου γνωμη ,ειναι σαφης .*Πρωτα φωτο* και μετα ξεκινας baycox εκτος αν σου πω κατι διαφορετικο 

αλλα παιδια μπορει να εχουν αλλη αποψη

----------


## HarrisC

Κωστα ειναι αχρηστο να "πλακωσουμε " σε φαρμακα το πουλακι στα τυφλα.Δυο ερωτησεις.Το πουλι ειναι απομονωμενο ?? αλλαζεται το υποστρωμα καθημερινα??Οτο κοκκιδιοστατικο να δωσεις ,αν δεν εξασφαλισεις οτι δεν θα υποτροπιασει ,θαναι αχρηστο.Και συ θα ταλαιπωρηθεις και το πουλακι

----------


## kostas salonika

Το πουλί ειναι απομονωμένο σε δικό του κλουβί ...καθαρίζεται καθημερινά...αύριο θα βάλω φωτο ...

----------


## kostas salonika

καλησπερα παιδια..1η φωτο το πουλακι του πρωτου post και 2η το 2 πουλακι του post.εχει γινει η αγωγη με baycox και στα 2 και αγωγη με fungustatin και στα 2 πουλακια για 10 μερες..
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## jk21

συνεχιζεις με baycox για 5 μερες και το βλεπουμε στην πορεια

----------


## kostas salonika

και στα 2?

----------


## jk21

και στα δυο 

και τα δυο εχουν ακομα θεμα 

διαγωνιο εντερο απο πανω αριστερα προς τα κατω δεξια και πανω στη μεση θεμα με το συκωτι 

αν δεν υποχωρησει (για μενα δειχνει για ατοξοπλασμα ) ισως δοκιμασεις στην πορεια esb3 σκετο ή με vibramycin  ,μηπως τα συγκεκριμενα στελεχη ειναι ανθεκτικα στην ουσια του baycox

----------


## kostas salonika

να πω οτι τα πουλια δεν φουσκωνουν καθολου..και το πρωτο που ειναι αρσενικο αρχισε να λεει μετα απο καιρο

----------


## jk21

τα πουλια και τα δυο εχουν θεμα ειτε με το εντερο ,ειτε με το συκωτι .Ειναι καλυτερα αλλα εχουν ακομα θεμα 

δεν ειναι λιγες οι περιπτωσεις που πουλια κελαηδανε και την επομενη μερα ειναι φουλ φουσκωμενα στο πτερωμα και το εντερο φουλ πρησμενο 


εγω δεν θα σταματουσα ,αν το σκεφτεσαι 


δεν ειμαι ο μονος που εχει καρδερινες και σιγουρα και αλλοι εχουν βρεθει σε αναλογη θεση .Ισως σου πουνε τη γνωμη τους

----------


## Θοδωρής

Μην επαναπαυεσαι.
Να εχεις συνεχεια το νου σου στα πουλια γιατι  απο την καλη κατασταση να γυρισουν
στην ασχημη καμοια φορα ειναι θεμα ωρων ιδικα τωρα που εχουν και προιγουμενο.
Εγω θα συνεχιζα λιγο ακομα και μετα θα τους ειχα συνεχεια αντικοκιδιακες τροφες (ριγανελεο, 
αντικοκκιδιακα βοτανα, αντικοκκιδιακα σπορια κά)

----------


## ninos

Ξεκίνησε esb για 5 μέρες και πιστεύω ότι θα φύγει το πρήξιμο εάν όχι με την πρώτη αγωγή, σίγουρα με την επαναληπτική.

Εάν και όντως περίεργο μου έχει τύχει και εμένα πέρυσι το baycox να μην βοηθήσει.

Εάν δεν καταφέρεις τίποτα και με το ESB, τότε προσωπικη μου γνώμη, μην τους χορηγήσεις τίποτα άλλο. Τουλάχιστον πέρυσι εγώ αυτό έκανα. Αυτο που σκέφθηκα ήταν πως έτσι και αλλιώς με τόσο φάρμακο το ανοσοποιητικό του πουλιού θα εχει καταστράφει.

Ρίγανελαιο, τσουκνίδα, βασιλικός,  μηλοξυδο, απόσταγμα αγκαθιου ειναι μερικά από τα επόμενα "όπλα" σου. Στην ίδια ποτιστρα με το φάρμακο, θα βάλεις μέσα ριγανελαιο και απόσταγμα αγκαθιου Μαρίας.

Μην τα υποτιμήσεις όλα αυτά τα βότανα, αφου και με τα φάρμακα δεν έκανες τίποτα. Πρέπει να φτιάξεις ένα αφιλόξενο περιβάλλον για τα κοκκιδια. Παρέχοντας τα βότανα αυτά, σε μεγαλύτερες δόσεις και μεγαλύτερες διάρκειες, ίσως να τα καταφέρεις

----------


## jk21

Ειδικα το αποσταγμα απο αγκαθι Μαριας  (milk thistle ) ειναι δεδομενο ως απαραιτητο σε περιπτωση που εχει ενοχληθει και το συκωτι .Απλα δεν το ανεφερα ,γιατι συνηθως λιγοι το αγοραζουν (αναλογα με ποιο σκευασμα θα παρεις εχει καπου 15 με 20 ευρω και με το 20αρι για μενα να ειναι το πιο σιγουρο σε περιεκτικοτητα και πυκνοτητα δραστικης ουσιας )


Προσπαθησε να βρεις και σπορο αγκαθιου Μαριας ανοιχτοχρωμο .Σπαει σχετικα ευκολα


Στελιο 2 gr στο λιτρο ή 1 εδινες απο esb3

----------


## ninos

5 μέρες με την μεγαλύτερη δόση, 2 γραμμάρια. Στην ίδια ποτιστρα προσθετα ριγανελαιο και milk thistle. Στο κενό μηλοξυδο, διότι φοβόμουν για έξαρση μυκήτων, και μετά επανάληψη της αγωγής.

Το ριγανελαιο και το milk thistle, θα τα βάζεις για περίπου 15 μερες. 

Όντως το milk thistle ειναι ακριβο αλλά μόνο μια σταγόνα στην 100αρα ποτιστρα ειναι υπέραρκετη. Παλιά αγοραζα το epato sil, σε χαμηλότερη τιμή αλλά μου φαινόταν πολύ αραιό και έβαζα μεγαλύτερη ποσότητα, οπότε μια η άλλη μου ερχοταν.

----------


## jk21

πραγματι αγορασα προσφατα το nature's plus milkt histle liquid και ειναι πολυ πιο πυκνο και σαν υφη σε σχεση με το epatosil που αν θυμαμαι καλα ,πρεπει εσυ να μου χες δανεισει

----------


## kostas salonika

καλησπερα παιδια...εχθες τελειοσε η 5ημερη χωρηγηση baycaox...
βαζω φωτο και απο τα 2 πουλια.1η φωτο το 1ο πουλακι του post και 2η φωτο το 2ο post...
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## jk21

πριν  την εναρξη της επαναληπτικης 





μετα 









Πριν την εναρξη της επαναληπτικης στο 2ο 




Μετα 








Ειναι εμφανης η βελτιωση ,αλλα εγω βλεπω ακομα θεμα και θελω να εξαφανισθει εντελως ,για να μην ξανακυλησουν τα πουλακια .Δηλαδη με κενο 3 ημερων (μετρα και την σημερινη μερα ) να κανεις παλι επαναληψη 


Γνωμη μου ειναι οτι αν δεν σε πειραζει να παρεις νεο φαρμακο ,αυτη η επαναληψη να ειναι με esb3 στα 1 γρ στο μισο λιτρο νερου (5νθημερη )



το πρωτο δειχνει καλυτερα και ξεπρηστηκε και το συκωτι

το δευτερο εχει ακομα πιο αισθητο θεμα με το εντερο

----------


## kostas salonika

Κι εγω το καταλαβα που εχουν βελτιωση και χαιρομαι πολυ γιαυτο..πουλακι που εχει αρρωστησει ποτε δεν καταφερα να το σωσω η εστω να το κρατησω τοσο καιρο...Esb3 εχω μολις συμπληρώσω 3 μερες εδωσα ηδει ομως πολυβιταμινη θα δωσο Esb3 για αλλες 5 μερες...Σε ευχαριστω παρα πολη που με βοηθας σε αυτον τον βαθμο..

----------


## jk21

καλα κανεις και εδωσες πολυβιταμινη αρκει να εχει βιτ Β μεσα και ειδικα Β6 

ξεκινας λοιπον esb3 μετα επαναληπτικη και δινεις μονο σπορους και οχι οτι αλλο υγρο ,για να πινουν οση ποσοτητα χρειζεται 

Ολοι βοηθαμε ο ενας τον αλλον εδω μεσα Κωστα ! 

Τα πουλακια δειχνουν να ξεπερνουν το προβλημα .Μην ανησυχεις ,αρκει να γινουν οσα πρεπει

----------


## kostas salonika

αυτο το διαστημα δινω Omnivit που εχει και τα 2...θα δοσω 3ης μερες omnivite  και 5 μερες esb3 1γρ στα 500 ml νερο..

----------


## kostas salonika

Καλησπερα παιδια..χρονια πολλα σε ολους...καλες γιορτες να εχουμε και υγεια πανο απο ολα..λοιπον 2 μερες εχει που τελειωσε η 5ημερη χορηγηση Esb3 και τωρα 2 μερες δινω και παλη πολυβιταμινι...η φωτο ειναι σημερινες..
1η φωτο το 1ο πουλακι του post kai 2η φωτο το 2ο πουλακι..
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## jk21

Παρομοια κατασταση .Η συμπεριφορα των πουλιων πως ειναι ; καλη ; νωχελικη; καμμια αλλαγη πριν και μετα τη χρηση esb3 ;

----------


## kostas salonika

Καλησπέρα παιδιά...τα πουλιά όψεως ειναι τέλεια ούτε φούσκωμα ούτε κουρνιαζουν ούτε τίποτα ...το 1ο πουλάκι που ειναι αρσενικό του 13 πουλι άρχισε να λέει κιόλας κάτι λίγα ενώ είχα να το ακούσω απο το καλοκαίρι...τώρα τι να κάνω να δώσω και άλλη επαναληπτική η να τα αφήσω ετσυ να δώ πως θα Πανε...

----------


## jk21

Η γνωμη μου ειναι να μην δωσεις και να χορηγησεις 5 μερες πολυβιταμινη (συνολικα )

στο τελος της ή νωριτερα αν δεις κατι να αλλαζει στη συμπεριφορα τους ,να δουμε κοιλιες και να εξετασουμε το ενδεχομενο (αν υπαρξει επιδεινωση εστω και ελαχιστη ) να δωσεις φαρμακο για μυκητες (megabacteria ,candida ) μην τυχον .... αλλα προς το παρον βιταμινες

----------


## jk21

Kωστα πως πανε τα πουλακια;

----------


## kostas salonika

καληπσερα...τα πουλακια δεν ξερω τι να πω..δεν ειναι καθολου φουσκωμενα και ειναι ευδιαθετα...αλλα το προβλημα παραμενει ειδικα στο πρωτο το πουλακι...μηπως πρεπει να δωσω κατι για την επαναφορα της χλωριδας του αντερου?μηπως πρεπει να δωσω καποια αντιβιωση οπως ειναι το αμοξιλ?
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]


[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## jk21

Οι κουτσουλιες πως ειναι ; να τις δουμε αυριο; 

δεν υπαρχουν εξωτερικα παρατηρουμενα εμφανη σημεια ,αλλα δεν αποκλειω megabacteria υποβοσκων (οχι επιθετικο αυτη τη στιγμη ) αφου τα φαρμακα που δοθηκαν δεν δειχνουν να μειωνουν αυτο τον ερεθισμο 

κοκκιδια παντως ειχε σιγουρα και απο αυτα ειναι καλυτερα .Αν εβλεπα μειωση με την επαναχορηγηση esb3 θα ελεγα οτι υπαρχουν και βελτιωνονται σιγα σιγα ,αλλα ο ερεθισμος ειναι στασιμος )

Θα σου προτεινα αυτο που λες ,γιατι και σκευασμα θα παρεις που ετσι κι αλλιως ειναι χρησιμο (προβιοτικο ) και αναχαιτιστικα στο megabacteria δρα ,αν εχει μεσα τον lactovacillus acidophillus 

Aν παρεις λοιπον ,να εχει 100 % μεσα και αυτο το στελεχος 

σε διαδικτυακα φαρμακεια ,θα  βρεις διαφορα .Αναλογα την ποσοτητα της ανθρωπινης δοσης ,θα σου βγαλω και για πουλια 


Αν δεν δεις βελτιωση ( να δωσεις συνεχομενα 5 εως 7 μερες σιγουρα και βλεπουμε ) τοτε θα το συζητησουμε ξανα για καποιο φαρμακο .Μου ειναι δυσκολο ,οσο και να ειναι ζωηρα ,να αφησουμε ενα ερεθισμενο εντερο ετσι στην τυχη του ...

----------


## kostas salonika

Δηλαδή να πάρω ultra levure..??να δώσω και στα 2 πουλιά;;

----------


## jk21

το ultra levure δεν εχει σχεση με lactovacillus acidophillus .εχει τον σακχαρομυκητα bullardi σαν ενεργο στελεχος 

Καποια  απο αυτα τα σκευασματα 

*Health Aid Acidophilus Plus*

*LACTO LEVURE uni-farma*

*ACIDOPHILUS PLUS BIOTIX
*
*Ortis Ortisan Beneflora

**QUEST PROBIOTIX*

----------


## kostas salonika

Καλημέρα ..πείρα το lacto levure uni-pharma 10 κάψουλες...
δίνω και στα 2 πουλιά;;πρέπει να κάνω κάθε μέρα καινούριο μείγμα;;

----------


## jk21

και στα δυο 

ειναι 2 καψουλες την ημερα για ανθρωπους .θα σου βγαλω δοσολογια για πουλια και θα σου γραψω αργοτερα

----------


## kostas salonika

Οκ περιμένω ...

----------


## jk21

λοιπον το συγκεκριμενο σκευασμα εχει σχεδον 5μισυ billion (1000 million ) στελεχη προβιοτικα ανα καψουλα

σε επισημη επιστημονικη δοσολογια σκευασματος  (σε σελιδα της ΕΕ ) για κοτες η προτεινομενη δοσολογια ειναι καπου στα 5 με 9 billion ανα  κιλο τροφης 

http://www.efsa.europa.eu/it/efsajournal/doc/3170.pdf

με υπολογισμο αντιστοισμου δοσολογιας 2 καψουλων για 50 κιλα ανθρωπο  ,βγαινε 0.25 καψουλες ανα λιτρο νερου για τα πουλακια μας 

με δεδομενο οτι σε ενα σκευασμα πολυβιταμινης οι αντιστοιχιες σε νερο και τροφη ειναι  

http://www.oropharma.com/NUTRI/Nutri...6138&pro=18948

1 γρ σε 250 ml νερο ή 100 gr τροφης 

βλεπουμε οτι μια ποσοτητα συμπληρωματος προτεινεται σε 2μισυ φορες αντιστοιχη ποσοτητα νερου 

αρα η δοσολογια που εχουμε για τις κοτες (ας πουμε 5 billion ανα κιλο τροφης ) 


ειναι  σε νερο

 5 billion σε 2μισυ λιτρα νερο 


αρα μια καψουλα ( 5μισυ billion   )  ειναι σε 2.2 λιτρα νερου 

ειχα βρει με δικο μου υπολογισμο με αντιστοιχια στον ανθρωπο 

0.25 καψουλες στο λιτρο ,δηλαδη  1 καψουλα στα 4 λιτρα 


θα σου ελεγα λοιπον να ακολουθησεις κατι στην μεση (αν εβαζα 70 κιλα ανθρωπο ,μαλλον θα ειχα προς τα εκει τιμες )


και να δινεις 1 καψουλα σε 3 λιτρα νερου  ή να την πασπαλισεις ομοιομορφα σε  1.2 κιλα αυγοτροφης 

αν την δινεις σε νερο ,βγαζε με το ματι σου σχεδον το 1/10 καθε φορα στα 300 ml νερου και ξανακλεινε την καψουλα

----------


## kostas salonika

Ευχαριστώ παρά μα παρα πολλή ...λέω να κάνω αυτό 1 κάψουλα σε 3 λίτρα νερό που ειναι ποιο εύκολο...
καθε μερα καινούριο μείγμα;;

----------


## jk21

οι γνωσεις μου δεν επαρκουν για να σου διασφαλισω ,οτι αν κρατησεις το διαλλυμα στο ψυγειο (ή σε δροσερο χωρο ) θα ειναι οκ για τις αλλες μερες 

αν διαλυσεις ολοκληρη καψουλα ,συντομα θα τελειωσει το σκευασμα και ειναι κριμα 

βαζε οπως σου ειπα ,μικρη ποσοτητα σε 300 ml νερο ,διελυε πολυ καλα ,δινε και στα δυο και αλλαζε καθε μερα 

 (ειναι ευκολο να χωρισεις με το ματι το περιεχομενο σε 10 πανω κατω μερη και δεν ειναι κρισιμη η ακριβεια οπως σε αντιβιωση )

----------


## kostas salonika

βαζω 2 φωτο με της κουτσουλιες του 1ου πουλιου και μια φωτο το ιδιο το πουλι...
μηπως ειναι λιγο καπωςαδυνατο??
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## jk21

κουτσουλια μια χαρα 

το αν ειναι αδυνατο ,το βλεπουμε μονο στην καρινα στο θωρακα του 

εχει ελαφρως κατεβασμενο πτερωμα μου φαινεται (τα φτερα πτησης ) που ισως δειχνει κατι 

η μυτη ελαφρως μακρυτερη στο ενα ραμφος ,αλλα οχι υπερβολικα

----------


## kostas salonika

Τα φτερα ειναι ετσι γιατι μολις το ειχα παρει για να δω την κοιλια και το ειχα βρεξει κιολας γιαυτο ειναι ετσυ...

----------


## jk21

Κωστα να υποθεσω οτι το συγκεκριμενο κλουβι ειναι μονο κλουβι καρδερινας ...  ακομα και ετσι ,να ξερεις οτι η σκουρια ενεχει κινδυνο τοξικωσης

----------


## kostas salonika

εχεις δικιο για την σκουρια..να πω οτι το πουλι ειναι εκει για πολοι λιγο ακομα γιατι εχω μετακινηση της κλουβες στον καινουριο χωρο μου και δεν ειχα αλλο μεγαλο κλουβι και δεν ηθελα να το βαλω σε μικρο να μην το στρεσαρο...
μεσα στην εβδομαδα θα γινει η μετακινηση στον καινουργιο χωρο θα βαλω φωτο...οπου και θα μπουν τα πουλια ζευγαρια...
να πω οτι σημερα ξεκινησα να δινω *LACTO LEVURE uni-pharma και θα δινω για τις επομενες 7 μερες..*

----------


## kostas salonika

Καλησπέρα...να πω ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ στο Κ.Δημητρη για τις συμβουλές του...τα πουλιά εδώ και σχεδόν 2 μήνες ειναι τέλειος καλα...έχουν μπει ξανά μαζί ζευγάρι άρχισαν τα κούνηματα ο αρσενικός άρχισε να λεει καλα που είχα να των ακούσω παρα πολύ καιρό ...

----------


## jk21

Να σαι καλα Κωστα !!! μου δινεις μεγαλη χαρα !

----------


## kostas salonika

Καλησπέρα παιδιά...εχω πάλη πρόβλημα το 2 πουλάκι ....ενώ ήταν όλα μια χαρα εδώ και καιρό ...έχει 2-3μερες που το βλέπω down το είδα σήμερα και είδα την κοιλιά του παρα πολύ φουσκομενη χωρίς όμως να έχει κάποιο φουςκομενο έντερο ...τι να δώσω ;;

----------


## jk21

Κωστα βαλε φωτο να δουμε σιγουρα τι λες 

θυμησες μας και τι φαρμακα εχουν δοθει σε αυτο στο παρελθον

----------


## kostas salonika

Αύριο πρωί πρωί θα βάλω ....είχαμε δώσει 2 φορές baycox,fungustatin,δώσαμε augmentin,Kai lacto levure....
Ενώ ήταν μια χαρα εδώ και πολύ καιρό ξαφνικά σε 2 μέρες την  είδα αδιάθετοι ενώ ασπρισαν πόδια μύτες και άρχισε να παίζει με βαμβάκι τσουπ όλα χάλια...

----------


## jk21

Μην δωσεις κατι μεχρι να δεις το πουλακι απο κατω ή μαλλον να το δουμε ....  παιζει να ειναι και αυγο και αν το δεις σημερα στον πατο (αν ειναι θηλυκο) να δωσεις ασβεστιο και θερμοτητα 

Μια μερα πριν την γεννα ,τα θηλυκα δειχνουν σαν ψιλοαδιεθετα 

Αν δεν ειναι κατι τετοιο και δεν φαινονται εντερα και κυριως αν ειναι διογκωμενο προς τα δεξια οπως κοιτας ,φοβαμαι (αλλα δεν ειμαι σιγουρος ) για μεγαμπακτηρια

----------


## G.T

ευχομαι jk οχι παλι......

----------


## kostas salonika

Το πουλι το εχω με χορισμα δεν τα εχω μαζί...τώρα που το λες την βλέπω σχεδόν σήμερα όλοι μερα απο την camera ότι κάθεται στο πάτο του κλουβίου....και τριγυρνάει συνέχεια...δεν έχει κανένα εξόγκωμα σε έντερο και ούτε ειναι κόκκινη σε κάποιο σημείο η να έχει αιμοραγει ...  Απλός η κοιλιά της ειναι φουσκομενη ...

----------


## jk21

το αυγο δεν χρειαζεται απαραιτητα αρσενικο ... ισως ετσι εξηγειται και το οτι δεν εχει γινει κινηση για φωλια 

αν ειναι αυτη τη στιγμη στον πατο ,μονο τοτε να επεμβεις .Αλλιως αυριο φωτο πριν τις  8 (αλλιως θα την δω μαλλον μετα τις δυο ,εκτος αν την δουνε αλλα μελη και καταλαβουν αν προκειται για αυγο ) και αν ειναι στον πατο ,τοτε υγρο ασβεστιο στο στομα ,εντονη ζεστη με εναποθεση κοντα σε θερμαντικο σωμα και σταγονα καστορελαιου στην αμαρα (απο φαρμακειο ) 

αν ειναι κατι αλλο ,τοτε θα δουμε αναλογα την φωτο  .Ευχομαι να ειναι απλα αυγο που αυριο πρωι θα ειναι στον πατο

----------


## kostas salonika

[IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG]
καλημερα παιδια...χθες αυτα τα εξογκώματα δεν υπηρχαν στο πουλι...

----------


## jk21

esb3  1 γρ στο μισο λιτρο νερου για 5 μερες ,κενο 3 ,επαναληψη αλλες 5 και κονακιον αν υπαρχει 6 σταγονες στην 100αρα ποτιστρα .Φροντισε το βαρος του esb3 να ειναι σιγουρα σωστο για να μην ταλαιπωρηθει το πουλι με πολλες επαναληψεις 

διογκωση των εντερων ,μαλλον απο κοκκιδια ή καποιο βακτηριο που εχει κανει εντεριτιδα

----------


## kostas salonika

εχω και κονακκιον..θα δωσω και κονακκιον μαζι...το πουλι το αφηνω στο ιδιο κλουβι??δεν εχει επαφη με κουτσουλιες καθολου..

----------


## jk21

αν ηταν καναρινι θα σου ελεγα να το βαλεις σε αλλο .Σε καρδερινα δεν ειμαι σιγουρος οτι θα κανεις περισσοτερο καλο απο κακο ,λογω αλλαγης περιβαλλοντος ακομα και σε αυτο που θα μεινει μονο του ... να το μεταφερεις μονο αν το δεις να καθεται αραχτο και νωχελικο σε πατηθρα .Τοτε σιγουρα μεσα σε εντονη ζεστη 

Πιστευω ειναι σε σταδιο που το προλαβαινεις ανετα

----------


## kostas salonika

Φοβάμαι ποιο πολύ για το αρσενικό που ειναι στο ίδιο κλουβί αλλά με χορισμα ( άρχισε να κατεβάζει φτερά και να χορεύει την Γκράντεμια μου μέσα.)να μην κολλήσει και αυτός τίποτα...θα δώσω τώρα σε λίγη ώρα esb3...απλός έλεγα να τα χωρίσω να βάλω άλλη θυλικια μέσα γιατί ο καιρός περνάει ....

----------


## jk21

εσυ γνωριζεις την εκτροφη σου .αν δεν ειχες αλλη ,θα σου λεγα να την αφησεις και για κεινη και για κεινον 

ευχομαι να μην την στρεσσαρει η αλλαγη

----------


## kostas salonika

Θα την αφήσω όπως έχει και μακάρι αφού ειναι πυρομανή να γίνει καλα και να δούμε κάτι όμορφο ...έδωσα είδη esb3 με 6 σταγόνες κονάκιον

----------

